# Lake Isabella Access



## KayakKing23 (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone fish Lake Isabella? Now I know this lake is "private" but what about walking on from Gilford Park? Anyone ever try this? Are there any other ways to get on this lake?


Thanks,

KayakKing23


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hit up crazy4eyes...he fishes it


----------



## david1990 (Jan 26, 2013)

are you familar with the area? theres a public parking lot just north of the boat launch you can walk or ride 4 wheeler, snowmobile on from there


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

sbooy42 said:


> Hit up crazy4eyes...he fishes it


And NEVER gets skunked! He crushes em' :-D


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crazy4eyes (Jan 11, 2011)

take the kids! they'll catch fish and be hooked for life!  Thats me next time i go since everyone will be looking for me.


----------



## KayakKing23 (Jan 7, 2013)

When you say boat launch are you referring to the Lake Isabella homeowners launch?


----------



## david1990 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes theresto a public parking lot just north of it


----------

